# Firefox 6.0.1 html optgroup Bug?



## DarkfrOnt (5. September 2011)

Mir ist soeben aufgefallen, dass der Firefox (IE9, Chrome und Safari nicht) beim Formularelement optgroup genau die falschen Werte nimmt.

Beispiel:

```
<select id="select-countries" name="selectCountries" multiple="multiple" size="6">
  <optgroup label="Countries">
    <option label="id-Austria">Austria</option>
    <option label="id-Belgium">Belgium</option>
    <option label="id-Canada">Canada</option>
  </optgroup>
</select>
```

Firefox stellt in der Liste den Wert 'Austria' dar, alle anderen oben aufgeführten Browser den Wert 'id-Austria'.

Ist das schon immer so? Wenn ja, wie könnte das Problem gelöst werden, ohne Browserweiche?

Schöne Grüße


----------



## threadi (5. September 2011)

Glückwunsch, du bist auf einen 11 Jahre alten Bug gestoßen 
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=40545
Lösungswege sind dort ebenfalls beschrieben.


----------

